# ميكاترونكس = هندسة كهربا والكترونيات .!!!!!!!!!



## r7aaal1 (26 مارس 2010)

السلآلآم عليكم .
يسعد ربي اوقاتكم ..

اخواني انا سجلت هندسة كهربا والكترونيات بجامعه بماليزيا ..
واحد الطلاب قال لي هندسة كهربا والكترونيات = ميكاترونكس وانا الي اعرفه الميكا ترونكس تخصص ثاني .!!
فحبيت اتأكد هل هو نفس التخصص بس له اسم ثاني ؟ ولا ماله علاقه بالميكاترونكس ؟؟

---
واستفسار ثاني ياليت الي عنده خلفيه يعطيني نبذه سريعه عن الكهربا والكترونيات اذا كانو نفس الشيء .


----------

